
Show HN: Browse recently expired, pronounceable domain names - TheMask01
http://domaininferno.com/
======
runnel
Nice. I wonder what methods and tools did you use for defining
pronouncability. Care to share some tips? Just curious about language-oriented
programming.

~~~
davman
I'm not entirely sure it is functioning correctly, I'm struggling to
pronounce:

100% thlla.com 100% sohyw.com

etc. I like the idea though.

~~~
iopq
sohyw I would imagine would be pronounced "so hew" so according to the
algorithm it's pronounceable

but really the domain name I want is one that is SPELLABLE, not pronounceable

~~~
hyperpape
Not just that, you need it to be unambiguous. So "gitmy" (one that's mentioned
below) is pretty dodgy, because it might sound too much like "getmy".

------
s_kilk
> Your daily usage limit has been reached. > Signup now to continue searching
> - or try again tomorrow!

Wat. I just clicked the link from HN. You may want to take a look at this :)

~~~
impostervt
\+ password can't be longer than 20 chars :\ Signing up gets you "limited
access". Full access is $19/month.

~~~
kgrin
Err... what's a plausible reason passwords would be restricted to 20 chars,
other than being stored in plaintext in a char(20) field?

~~~
0942v8653
Making sure you can't DDoS by sending gigabyte passwords for the server to
hash. Of course 20 is seriously … overprotective.

~~~
mgkimsal
Pretty sure nothing's stopping me from sending a gig of data to their server
anyway.

~~~
0942v8653
No, but hashing is much more intensive than just receiving it.

------
eastCoastAlan
I've recently compromised and started using a hyphen in my domains. Any ideas
on the potential downsides for this? It certainly helps with finding
reasonable .coms without resorting to dropping vowels or weird spelling
combinations.

~~~
driverdan
I like the phone test. You should be able to tell someone your domain over the
phone and they should understand what it is without any clarification. Hyphens
and misspellings fail this test.

~~~
Fuzzwah
ex-ample.com

"eee ex hyphen ample.com"

Does this fail your test?

------
pennyallan
if only the root cause of these issues could be solved. The domain squatting
problem is a real one. My understanding is that 15 years ago when it became
obvious to some that this internet thing might take off, many shady characters
(oops i mean entrepreneurs!) set up shell companies as registrars for the sole
purpose of bulk registering domains as quickly as possible.

I don't know what the solution could have been and the point is moot any way
since we cant go back in time to fix things :(

------
Freeboots
baxys.com - Premium hand made shoes for men

etagy.com - The latest tracking device for your pet / lost items. Fund us on
Kickstarter!

duula.com - The greatest open source project management system ever!

paazu.com - Its like Duula for CRM!

ebawy.com - Totally not trying to rip of ebay

vivvy.com - The sassiest, hippest new startup on the block

gitmy.com - Something you absolutely need to get the most out of Github!

hohub.com - A hub for... wait hold on

Recently accepted into YC 2015:

gigiy.com

fidzy.com

piqqa.com

qappo.com

quexy.com

------
bulte-rs
Thanks. Was looking for a nice name. Got myself a nice 5 letter - pronouncable
- .com.

------
kevinwang
syrupysex.com... I wonder who registered that domain name...

~~~
spiritplumber
[http://www.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/2iyz0v/what_happened_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/2iyz0v/what_happened_to_wetriffscom/)
WetRiffs actually was a thing for a bit.

Domain names are less important lately, I guess. I just want something short
so it's easy to type on a soft keyboard and put in a QR code.

~~~
weavie
You may be interested in this one :
[http://shortdomainsearch.com/](http://shortdomainsearch.com/)

(nothing to do with me, I've just found it useful in the past.)

------
andrewrice
Why does it only limit you to 500 results per search?

~~~
andrewrice
Ah, I see. There are usage limits on free/guest users.

------
hoopism
gitmy.com is surprising. Easily pronounceable and contains a popular source
control name... tempting...

------
vxNsr
I have so many uses for this. Thanks.

------
kapsteur
pronouceable => wqyry.com ??

